# June 6th Bass Race & dB in Twin Falls ID



## Boomin Audio (May 18, 2009)

Power Plant
1122 Addison Ave. E.
Twin Falls, ID 83301
Tel: 208-737-9912


www.boominaudiocompetitions.com
208-410-2035


----------

